# September purchases!!



## biothanasis (Sep 17, 2009)

These are some of the plants I purchased this month! Some others will follow "soon" (I guess!).

1. Vanda blue (gift from seller)
2. Rhynchostylis gigantea red
3. Chiloschista parishii x lunifera
4. Trichoglottis triflora
5&6. Angraecum calceolus

Any tips for the Angraecum?? TYIA


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 17, 2009)

2 lovely angraecums you got there!! Spikes? I give mine good light but no direct sun! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes! Each one has 2-3 spikes! But no buds yet!! Jean, do they need lots of humidity???! And what about temps? TY


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 17, 2009)

I do not own Angraecum (or Aeranthes) calceolus, so not too sure about its special needs, but as far as http://www.orchids.mu/Species/Angraecum/Angraecum_calceolus.htm and other google sites suggest: shady and humid !? What size are your Angr. plants? they look very large( compared to the others) Jean


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2009)

Good stuff! I like chilochistas and there are some that have chocolate fragrant flowers! I'm too embarrased to show all the plants I've bought this month!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 17, 2009)

Height is about 20cm and the biggest leaves are 13-14cm!

Eric this is the second Chiloschista I get! I hope to see blooms soon...


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 17, 2009)

Great looking plants!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 17, 2009)

Gimme the Chiloschista! Sounds like a great hybrid.


----------



## Clark (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice variety of plants. Good luck!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 6, 2009)

New comers!!!

Paph spicerianum (was in flower and it dried , but it is ok with me!)
Bulbophyllum polystictum
Dorites pulcherrima


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool Bulbophyllum.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 19, 2009)

*More babies...*

I recently purchased a Cypripedium calceolus and two Epipactis gigantea from ebay! The Cyp arrived a couple of weeks ago, which I potted and the Ep today... See pictures!

The question is what shouldI do with the Cyp that is starting to grow now and how should I also treat the Epis?? Just pot them and whatever happens?? Please enlight me... TY


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2009)

Addicted!


----------



## etex (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice plants! Great choices! Enjoy!!


----------

